# Any hot new conductors on your radar?



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

So who's going to take over for the next twenty years? Got any hot prospects? Are they developing a signature repertoire yet?


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Unfortunately I have none. I find that too many of today's young conductors are more concerned with being the next Bernstein than they are with honing themselves into quality musicians. They try too hard to be "groundbreaking" or "profound" or even "innovative" and often end up butchering things in the process.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

I disagree with that downbeat assessment and will offer 2 suggestions: Mirga Grazinyte-Tyla and Daniel Harding. Give me some time and I could come up with a few more.


----------



## Scott in PA (Aug 13, 2016)

I like the young Polish conductor, now guest conductor with NDR, Krzysztof Urbański.

I like the way he describes this moment in the Brahms 2:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Totenfeier said:


> So who's going to take over for the next twenty years? Got any hot prospects? Are they developing a signature repertoire yet?


Definitely something of interest to me... I'm single, and have a thing for conductors.  No seriously, I might marry a conductor one day, I wouldn't be surprised if it would happen.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Definitely something of interest to me... I'm single, and have a thing for conductors.  No seriously, I might marry a conductor one day, I wouldn't be surprised if it would happen.


Gustavo Dudamel is 36, a hot property with a big paycheck and a long-term contract. He filed for divorce in 2015, may be final by now. Just sayin'.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

https://www.rotterdamsphilharmonisch.nl/nl/actueel/lahav-shani-0

Lahav Shani is coming to town.


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

KenOC said:


> Gustavo Dudamel is 36, a hot property with a big paycheck and a long-term contract. He filed for divorce in 2015, may be final by now. Just sayin'.


It just came out that Dudamel got married early in the year in a private ceremony.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Becca said:


> It just came out that Dudamel got married early in the year in a private ceremony.


Yes, looks like it was mentioned yesterday in the LA Times. I'm afraid California doesn't allow bigamy yet.

http://www.latimes.com/entertainmen...udamel-venezuela-schubert-20170507-story.html


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Gustavo Dudamel is 36, a hot property with a big paycheck and a long-term contract. He filed for divorce in 2015, may be final by now. Just sayin'.


The thing with Gustavo is that he has been object of strong political criticism. This is for example a very recent "Official Statement" from the talented Venezuelan pianist Gabriela Montero, regarding Gustavo's support of the Venezuela tyrannical regime:




__ https://www.facebook.com/monterogabriela/posts/10154698731086902


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

"...regarding Gustavo's support of the Venezuela tyrannical regime:"

Nothing about "support" of the government there. The political criticisms of Dudamel seem to be that he hasn't been sufficiently critical.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

KenOC said:


> "...regarding Gustavo's support of the Venezuela tyrannical regime:"
> 
> Nothing about "support" of the government there. The political criticisms of Dudamel seem to be that he hasn't been sufficiently critical.


Well, it's well known that he conducted that regime's orchestra in a public reception for the tyrants while people were being killed by that regime's forces out in the streets. He has not been "sufficiently critical" of that regime? he has not been critical at all it seems!


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

OP: not so young but Andris Nelsons, Yannick Nézet-Séguin and Daniel Harding are interesting to me.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I know you're all going to groan lol, but one of my besties already leads ASMF and in his interviews on You Tube he has mentioned conducting!


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Perhaps stretching the definition of "hot new" a tad  ...

View attachment 94204


She isn't as young as the others but has only been getting into the conducting game over the last few years and is still only a part-timer, but that will change.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Andris Nelsons with the BSO. Their new Shostakovich recordings on DG are all kinds of fabulous.


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Too bad they aren't brothers or I would equate them to the Klitschko Brothers in Boxing...but I can see the Petrenko's being quite popular over the next 20 years.

I haven't heard much of interest from Harding or Dudamel yet. Only heard the Mahler 1st recording from Nezet-Seguin so far so too soon to tell. Andris Nelsons will be quite popular I think for quite a while.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I don't know how new he is, but Daniel Raiskin made a very impressive recording of the Shostakovich Symphony No. 4.

I am watching his progress.


----------

